
Bitcoin Mining to Use 0.5% of World’s Energy by End of 2018 - granaldo
https://cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-mining-to-use-05-of-worlds-energy-by-end-of-2018-peer-reviewed-research-shows
======
captainbland
> "De Vries concludes that as the BTC network currently consumes about 2.55 GW
> of electricity and moves towards consuming 7.67 GW in the future (for
> reference, Ireland consumes 3.1 GW and Austria 8.2 GW)"

Okay can we all agree that's far too much power to use on a decentralised
currency system? It's going to use twice as much power as a first world
country. The current proof-of-work system badly needs replacing.

